# Bulk for a 140lb man - diet help



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

My mates asked for help his recently single and wants to hit the gym hard hes skinny and 10 stone exactly and looking to bulk up but keep relativley lean, Ive wrote the following diet for him can you please have a look over it and let me know if anything needs tweaking

Meal 1


3-4 large eggs cooked as you chose

2 toast/porridge

1 glass of full fat milk

2 fish oil caps

1 multi vit


Meal 2


30g protein shake 2 pieces of fruit with handful of nuts or spoon of peanut butter

Meal 3


6oz meat (red meat if possible) mixed with green salad and high fat dressing EVOO if possible

Meal 4


1 chicken, tuna, turkey or ham sandwich with whole grain bread and lettuce tomato etc

Meal 5


Full fat mince ie spag bol/chilli with handful of brown pasta

Steak green veg jacket potato

Omelette with meat and onions peppers whatever you like


Meal 6


200g cottage cheese

2 fish oil caps


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

What do the macros look like??


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

havent worked out the macros he just asked for a basic diet he didnt want to be weighing everything out i have aimed to get 210g of protein a day


----------



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

I would say throw in a load more carbs, rice, brown pasta, oats etc, especially meal 2&3 and even meal 6, I'm currently having 50g oats with my last meal and it's going good.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

bulk for 140lb man = eat everything! dont mess about with all the clean carbs etc you want calorie dense foods, you need to eat fat as much as anything else, all your meals imo are too clean, you need a dirty bulk m8.

and i think your meals are too small, meal2, 4 and meal6 isnt even a meal imo, meal3 is a bit of meal and veg.

i was always told eat for the size you want to be if you want to be 180lb eat what a 180lb man would eat, and dont eat because your hungry and stop when your full.... eat to grow, which means force feeding yourself till you are ready to burst everyone of those 6 meal


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

http://michaelandkendra.com/PhysiqueFX/bmr.htm

get him to fill in the bulk 1


----------

